# [V] Playstation 3 - 120 GB Slim +2 Controller +2 Spiele  [Ebay]



## Terrorwaver (30. Mai 2013)

Moin hab meine PS 3 jetzt bei Ebay reingestellt alle Infos findet ihr auf der Ebay Seite:

Sony PlayStation 3 Slimline 120 GB Schwarz Spielkonsole PAL + 2 Controller 711719176862 | eBay


----------

